# Sticky  Bone Collector Lowrider Bikes



## LayItLow

Thanks for supporting our sponsors! They help keep LayItLow.com running.



*Click here to go to www.NYBoneCollectors.com*​
link to old topic​


----------



## 817Lowrider

Ohhh shit with Drake.


----------



## the bone collector




----------



## the bone collector




----------



## schwinn1966

_and this too_!


----------



## D Twist




----------



## NIMSTER64




----------



## NIMSTER64




----------



## NIMSTER64




----------



## NIMSTER64

<a href=\'http://www.nybonecollectors.com/\' target=\'_blank\'>Click here to go to www.NYBoneCollectors.com</a>[/b]​








































































*Bones bike at the SD show! Lil Bastard*


----------



## NIMSTER64

Throw Back BC PIC :biggrin: 


























No need to wait for gold plating two tones or *Real* triple plate chrome If others won't do it for you I got your back  Why wait when it's in house.......oops I mean in store Now 









 












































97.9 THE BEAT CAR SHOW IN DALLAS  
ALL PARTS ARE CURTSEY OF BONE COLLECTORS INCLUDING AIR KIT :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

looking good bro love the bike


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jun 6 2010, 07:22 PM~17711656
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn ms-sexia.....
i always liked dis ruca,
she kinda got dat gangsta girl style


----------



## SNAPPER818

lil bastard is a bad-ass bike.... 
ey how much would it be for 
tha rims its got?in 20"?
deir fukcen sikc  :thumbsup:


----------



## somerstyle

neal call me


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by somerstyle_@Jun 10 2010, 12:36 AM~17745135
> *neal call me
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by somerstyle_@Jun 10 2010, 12:36 AM~17745135
> *neal call me
> *


me too :cheesy:


----------



## somerstyle

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 14 2010, 11:17 PM~17789673
> *me too :cheesy:
> *


what up doggy


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by somerstyle_@Jun 30 2010, 12:06 AM~17922994
> *what up doggy
> *


same old damn thing man :biggrin: just chillin like always


----------



## somerstyle

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 29 2010, 11:37 PM~17923380
> *same old damn thing man :biggrin:  just chillin like always
> *


same here trying to get my car on the road


----------



## Cut N 3's

97.9 THE BEAT CAR SHOW IN DALLAS  
ALL PARTS ARE CURTSEY OF BONE COLLECTORS INCLUDING AIR KIT :biggrin: :thumbsup:
:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 17 2010, 11:35 AM~18068300
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 97.9 THE BEAT CAR SHOW IN DALLAS
> ALL PARTS ARE CURTSEY OF BONE COLLECTORS INCLUDING AIR KIT :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## D Twist

*This is the gift I made for the Bone Collector's little baby boy, Congrats on finally getting your boy!*

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jul 25 2010, 06:42 PM~18138921
> *This is the gift I made for the Bone Collector's little baby boy, Congrats on finally getting your boy!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow:


----------



## D Twist

*It also has a cover to keep it clean*


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jul 26 2010, 02:39 PM~18145330
> *It also has a cover to keep it clean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: Nice piece Darin... well thought out... :thumbsup: 
Finally a boy!!! :cheesy: Congrads Neal...


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 28 2010, 02:18 PM~18164136
> *:wow:  Nice piece Darin... well thought out... :thumbsup:
> Finally a boy!!!  :cheesy: Congrads Neal...
> *


*Thanks Mike*  

*Took him many many many many many many many many trys, but finally got his boy!* :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jul 26 2010, 05:39 PM~18145330
> *It also has a cover to keep it clean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: Nicely made! and Congrads to my homie Bones


----------



## LOW_LOC

what up eny of them parts for sale


----------



## ONATE63'

hey neal...i got the gooseneck, just waitin on the handel bars now


----------



## schwinn1966

:wow: 
You Get Around! 
:biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC

TWIST U A MAD MAN BROTHA AND CONGRATS TO BONES


----------



## somerstyle




----------



## schwinn1966

:biggrin:


----------



## 65ragrider




----------



## 65ragrider




----------



## furby714

:wow:


> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jul 26 2010, 03:39 PM~18145330
> *It also has a cover to keep it clean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damm homie da is sickk :wow: 

nd that is my birthday too haqhaha :roflmao:


----------



## somerstyle

neal give me a holla


----------



## KABEL




----------



## juangotti




----------



## schwinn1966

:biggrin:


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Dec 25 2010, 10:15 AM~19417089
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## -GT- RAY

PM SENT


----------



## Made You A Hater

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 17 2010, 11:42 PM~17224419
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this too!
> *


how much


----------



## D Twist




----------



## Clown Confusion

say wat


----------



## TonyO

Pinned back huh? Nice. Now lets get the TNT topic back up top here I'll delete all the stuff that supposedly got it unpinned in the first place and all will be business as usual.


----------



## schwinn1966




----------



## the bone collector

:uh: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Jan 4 2011, 10:10 AM~19499228
> *:uh:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


:wave:


----------



## the bone collector

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 6 2011, 02:21 AM~19517830
> *:wave:
> *


Mr Juan Gotti  ........  wus good?


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Jan 7 2011, 06:10 PM~19533804
> *Mr Juan Gotti   ........   wus good?
> *


Not much brother. Just trying to lowrider. I stepped away from the bike game for a quick minute but Ill be back


----------



## BIG AL 310

SUP WITH AIR BAG KIT TRYED THE NUMBER BUT NO ANSWER


----------



## the bone collector

> _Originally posted by BIG AL 310_@Jan 21 2011, 03:06 AM~19656900
> *SUP WITH AIR BAG KIT TRYED THE NUMBER BUT NO ANSWER
> *


Busy like a Beaver


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

waddup Neal


----------



## somerstyle

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Jan 21 2011, 06:45 AM~19657628
> *Busy like a Beaver
> *


call me man u know the deal


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Jan 4 2011, 09:10 AM~19499228
> *:uh:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


Hit me up... sent you pms


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Jan 21 2011, 05:45 AM~19657628
> *Busy like a Beaver
> *


Whatup man need you to hit me up, need to know whats the deal... I told you before its cool if you can't get it, I just need to kno so I can make other plans bro..


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

searching through the yahoo search engine to look for something I stumbled across this website

http://www.ann-arbor-bicycleshow.com/pics10.html


and I found this picture in the mix











:biggrin: :0 waddup neal


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 24 2011, 01:44 AM~19947638
> *searching through the yahoo search engine to look for something I stumbled across this website
> 
> http://www.ann-arbor-bicycleshow.com/pics10.html
> and I found this picture in the mix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :0 waddup neal
> *












HAHA Thats awesome.


----------



## skinnischwinn

That lil Brown 12in. iz PHAT!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 24 2011, 12:44 AM~19947638
> *searching through the yahoo search engine to look for something I stumbled across this website
> 
> http://www.ann-arbor-bicycleshow.com/pics10.html
> and I found this picture in the mix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :0 waddup neal
> *


dats a badd-ass 12"


----------



## FunkytownRoller

Hey man, been trying to get a hold of ya bro. hit me up man, gotta talk to ya...


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 3 2011, 01:12 AM~20243474
> *Hey man, been trying to get a hold of ya bro.  hit me up man, gotta talk to ya...
> *


Whats up bro :wave:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 4 2011, 06:41 PM~20254497
> *Whats up bro :wave:
> *


not much man...whats going on?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 6 2011, 01:28 AM~20266562
> *not much man...whats going on?
> *



Just getting things ready for the new show year this year.


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 7 2011, 12:03 AM~20274912
> *Just getting things ready for the new show year this year.
> *


cool....i hear ya. im just doing what i can out here while it lasts, so i can do some big thangs when i get back.... :0 :0 :0 :0     :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

:biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966




----------



## justin brandi

does anyone know where i can buy the hydraulic kit for my bike and where i can koin a bike club in maryland


----------



## lilmikew86

justin brandi said:


> does anyone know where i can buy the hydraulic kit for my bike and where i can koin a bike club in maryland


You have to make it you can probably buy a one pump kit for a car and you still have to get the hydraulic bike cyclinders .
This thread might be somewhat more helpful :thumbsup:
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/showthread.php/267331-post-hydraulic-or-airride-trikes-or-bikes/page1


----------



## somerstyle




----------



## the bone collector

uffin:


----------



## casper805

New parts coming soon


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

justin brandi said:


> does anyone know where i can buy the hydraulic kit for my bike and where i can koin a bike club in maryland


 start by posting pics of your bike it the East Coast topic homie


the bone collector said:


> View attachment 330576
> uffin:


looks great Neal


----------



## Kiloz

I need more pricing on some of your custom parts, do you make bike plaques by any chance also?


----------



## the bone collector

Kiloz said:


> I need more pricing on some of your custom parts, do you make bike plaques by any chance also?


Yes on the bike plaques. I'll send you a email on prices


----------



## -GT- RAY

Wats up with the gold headlight yu sent me bro.?


----------



## the bone collector

-GT- RAY said:


> Wats up with the gold headlight yu sent me bro.?


 It will arrive there Today


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc

do i have to have a regulator to air an 3 inch bimba air cylinder? 9oz air tank? pm me pls


----------



## the bone collector

elca on ten switch said:


> do i have to have a regulator to air an 3 inch bimba air cylinder? 9oz air tank? pm me pls


Yes I do!


----------



## Kiloz

We need to get a east coast show going!


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc

elca on ten switch said:


> do i have to have a regulator to air an 3 inch bimba air cylinder? 9oz air tank? pm me pls


koo,i have one but if u have any air switchez and line fa sell im interested


----------



## lowbike1

do you have any video of that spinning tube on the green bike? 
P.S. you do incredible work


----------



## R0L0

Hey Neal, it was great talking to you today bro.. can't wait to get these parts started


----------



## Farqup

Hey neal i ordered a air kit from u to send to australia an also ordered a engraved sprocket an D twist pedals i got air kit but nothing else an i've sent u emails for a tracking number.. Can u help me find these parts


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc

how much for air switch? pm pls


----------



## FunkytownRoller

Hey Neal, been trying to get a hold of ya. I need you to get with me. Please check your inbox for messages........


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc

i orderd a big boi air switch its been two weeks,any idea when i should b getin it to ky


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc

ey homie you said wed i'd
have tha air switch ta ky........well its sat and i aint seen nithin soooo.......n e new ideas wen itll b hea?


----------



## FunkytownRoller

Hey Neal, been trying to call ya, and send you pms on here, I aint getting anything...please let me know something...


----------



## Stylewars

Bonecollectors, nothing but a rip off merchant.


----------



## Stylewars

Bonecollectors, what a joke they are, ripped me off $2000. Most shithouse workmanship i have ever seen. May sponsor the forum but wouldn't trust neal as far as you could throw him.
Hood trash street never used more like it.


----------



## wsrider

:inout:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

For all who have beent rying to get in touch with Neal,
I have had the same problem getting int ouch with him so I know it's frustrating. BUT, as most people who have been on here for a while and have done business with Neal may know, Neal is a good guy who does good work at a good price. I dont know about everyones business dealings with him, all I know is what I have done with him and he has never screwed me out of anything. I figured he must be sick or something is wrong...well, I was right. I finally got a hold of his wife tonight. She's apparantely been trying to call me back as well but the calls werent going thru since I have been calling from Skype being that I am not in the US right now. She informed me that Neal has been very sick and also is suffering from a slipped disk in his back. If you have ever experienced that, then you know, that shit aint no joke! Also, if you remember, about 2 yrs ago Neal also was in the hospital for some other health realted concerns which I wont get into on here. If you don't know what happened, then its not my place to explain. All I want to say is be patient with the guy. Coming on here trying to bash his business isnt doing anything for you, the customer. I am sure that he will get with all of you and square things up as soon as he is physically able. Like I said, I know its frustrating, but theres nothing any of us can do to affect nature. Things like this happen, and thats jsut the way it goes.

With that being said, Good luck Neal, I hope everything goes ok with you and am hoping to see you back on your feet, killn the competition again in the near future!!! We are pulling for you, and cant wait to see you back.

Take Care,
Chad


----------



## ripsta85

X2 good guy to deal with just isn't doing good as far as his health goes, good luck to Neal and hope he gets better soon, so he can get to work on my parts 



FunkytownRoller said:


> For all who have beent rying to get in touch with Neal,
> I have had the same problem getting int ouch with him so I know it's frustrating. BUT, as most people who have been on here for a while and have done business with Neal may know, Neal is a good guy who does good work at a good price. I dont know about everyones business dealings with him, all I know is what I have done with him and he has never screwed me out of anything. I figured he must be sick or something is wrong...well, I was right. I finally got a hold of his wife tonight. She's apparantely been trying to call me back as well but the calls werent going thru since I have been calling from Skype being that I am not in the US right now. She informed me that Neal has been very sick and also is suffering from a slipped disk in his back. If you have ever experienced that, then you know, that shit aint no joke! Also, if you remember, about 2 yrs ago Neal also was in the hospital for some other health realted concerns which I wont get into on here. If you don't know what happened, then its not my place to explain. All I want to say is be patient with the guy. Coming on here trying to bash his business isnt doing anything for you, the customer. I am sure that he will get with all of you and square things up as soon as he is physically able. Like I said, I know its frustrating, but theres nothing any of us can do to affect nature. Things like this happen, and thats jsut the way it goes.
> 
> With that being said, Good luck Neal, I hope everything goes ok with you and am hoping to see you back on your feet, killn the competition again in the near future!!! We are pulling for you, and cant wait to see you back.
> 
> Take Care,
> Chad


----------



## Stylewars

That may be your opinion, health problems or not, no excuse to rip people off. I have a kid with bigger health problems than Neal, who never got their bike. Anyway you don't know the story, defending him is what most people do for their friends. Im my case I just got plain ripped and there really is no excuse. I'm not going to bother explaining and I don't make a habit of tearing into someone who doesn't deserve it. Not the first time he has done this and I'm sure it wont be the last. 
Having said that I hope he does get better and I hope he develops a conscience too.


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc

ey b.c got my bike wrkin good thx big homie,pm me the email so i c an send the muzik:wave:


----------



## `d3x

Hi sir i emailed you about the diamondz spinners. I need the exact dimensions and weight of it coz it will be shipped overseas after we receive it locally. My email goes under [email protected]. will wait for your response. Thanks


----------



## 90rivimichael

TTT


----------



## MightyMouth

Shipping to Australia???

I asked on your site, but no answer..

We need a bigger scene in Australia, we got enough latinos to make it happen.


----------



## dreamer1

Latinos all over the world....Latino world..


----------



## FunkytownRoller

anybody heard from him lately??? I talked to him and his wife a while back but nothing lately....


----------



## 96tein

FunkytownRoller said:


> anybody heard from him lately??? I talked to him and his wife a while back but nothing lately....


 i aint heard from him since damn near november... i wanna know where my parts are at i tried calling his phone a couple times, but get nothing as well......


----------



## dreamer1

I hear stories about this site....my homie pay n never got parts...


----------



## casper805

dreamer1 said:


> I hear stories about this site....my homie pay n never got parts...


Bone collector the best around... Thanks bone for all my custom parts


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I ordered a twisted schwinn headbadge boarder 3 months ago n nothin so WTF


casper805 said:


> Bone collector the best around... Thanks bone for all my custom parts


----------



## the bone collector

mr.widow-maker said:


> I ordered a twisted schwinn headbadge boarder 3 months ago n nothin so WTF


 Not saying you did or didnt But.... I looked through the last 5 months and I saw no headbadge order possible I missed it. So if you or a homie or whatever ordered something the best thing to do is not wait 3 months to say you didnt get it also calling probaly wont get you to far but you can try If I'm on the phone or sitting on LIL all day would mean I'm not working. So the best way is to email [email protected] and say I didnt recieve a item and here is the paypal reciept#........Then I'll respond to your email with I apologize and refund your order or send you the Item.


----------



## casper805

the bone collector said:


> Not saying you did or didnt But.... I looked through the last 5 months and I saw no headbadge order possible I missed it. So if you or a homie or whatever ordered something the best thing to do is not wait 3 months to say you didnt get it also calling probaly wont get you to far but you can try If I'm on the phone or sitting on LIL all day would mean I'm not working. So the best way is to email [email protected] and say I didnt recieve a item and here is the paypal reciept#........Then I'll respond to your email with I apologize and refund your order or send you the Item.


Give me a call


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:thumbsup:


the bone collector said:


> Not saying you did or didnt But.... I looked through the last 5 months and I saw no headbadge order possible I missed it. So if you or a homie or whatever ordered something the best thing to do is not wait 3 months to say you didnt get it also calling probaly wont get you to far but you can try If I'm on the phone or sitting on LIL all day would mean I'm not working. So the best way is to email [email protected] and say I didnt recieve a item and here is the paypal reciept#........Then I'll respond to your email with I apologize and refund your order or send you the Item.


----------



## AZTECAS CC WA

you guys don't have th air kits no more?


----------



## Cut N 3's

the bone collector said:


> Not saying you did or didnt But.... I looked through the last 5 months and I saw no headbadge order possible I missed it. So if you or a homie or whatever ordered something the best thing to do is not wait 3 months to say you didnt get it also calling probaly wont get you to far but you can try If I'm on the phone or sitting on LIL all day would mean I'm not working. So the best way is to email [email protected] and say I didnt recieve a item and here is the paypal reciept#........Then I'll respond to your email with I apologize and refund your order or send you the Item.


Neal what up homie its been a long min. how are u n da family?


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc

ey i sent that switch in to u,and it has gotten to u.i been tryin to get ahold of you to find out if ur sendin me the replacement? get at me homie


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc

????


----------



## R0L0

hey Neal I just sent you an email, get back at me with a phone call bro.. thx Rolo


----------



## R0L0

good talking with you yesterday Neal.. lmk on that metal bro


----------



## David831

Thanx for the seat


----------



## lesstime

Nice meeting you thanks for the help bro


----------



## Clown Confusion

Nice meeting you BRO


----------



## mr.widow-maker

NICE BIKE NEAL, LOOKIN GOOD AT THE SUPERSHOW


----------



## lesstime

Happy bday bro have a funn and safe one


----------



## somerstyle

the bone collector said:


> Not saying you did or didnt But.... I looked through the last 5 months and I saw no headbadge order possible I missed it. So if you or a homie or whatever ordered something the best thing to do is not wait 3 months to say you didnt get it also calling probaly wont get you to far but you can try If I'm on the phone or sitting on LIL all day would mean I'm not working. So the best way is to email [email protected] and say I didnt recieve a item and here is the paypal reciept#........Then I'll respond to your email with I apologize and refund your order or send you the Item.


Neal does come through. If he fails in a area, he makes up for it times 2. I have his back


----------



## Cut N 3's

Vegas 2012
Neal its was good seeing you brotha, finally got to meet u after all da phone talks and work we did for Playboy24, Cant wait to get back in da lab with u and bring her out of retirement


----------



## R0L0

what up Neal....


----------



## lesstime

heads up on homie hes doing good he might have a few small power outages but the crazy storm shouldnt be to close


----------



## R0L0

lesstime said:


> heads up on homie hes doing good he might have a few small power outages but the crazy storm shouldnt be to close


thats good to hear.


----------



## Juiced only

SNAPPER818 said:


> damn ms-sexia.....
> i always liked dis ruca,
> she kinda got dat gangsta girl style


x2 :boink:


----------



## Lewislowriders

Question.... Wt air does an airkit use am from d uk n we don't have them yet is it just oxygen? And could anyone get hold of chrome or gold piping for a system instead of the standard pipe? Are dey safe to ride with canister on? Thanks


----------



## Justin-Az

Do you have the birdcaged crown like one in picture below in stock, I see it on your website but wanted to be sure the chrome one is instock before ordering it.


----------



## casper805

Cut N 3's said:


> Vegas 2012
> Neal its was good seeing you brotha, finally got to meet u after all da phone talks and work we did for Playboy24, Cant wait to get back in da lab with u and bring her out of retirement


:thumbsup:


----------



## Wiick3d951

Just letting u guys know I ordered the big boy switch hope it doesn't take a month like last time....


----------



## HVY-CHY 79

is it good to order from him??


----------



## the bone collector

HVY-CHY 79 said:


> is it good to order from him??


The site is down for Revamping new custom parts and the regular china parts.Most of all were making sure shipping is Faster by having parts in stock and if a china part isnt in stock we can give you a ETA within a day ...we will have a line of Semi custom parts we keep in stock and as always one off custom parts specifically built for your bike....We will be up and running in hopefully a month...it could be longer but Definitely we will be back up an running soon..www.newyorkbonecollectors.com ......Thanks


----------



## [email protected]

the bone collector said:


> The site is down for Revamping new custom parts and the regular china parts.Most of all were making sure shipping is Faster by having parts in stock and if a china part isnt in stock we can give you a ETA within a day ...we will have a line of Semi custom parts we keep in stock and as always one off custom parts specifically built for your bike....We will be up and running in hopefully a month...it could be longer but Definitely we will be back up an running soon..www.newyorkbonecollectors.com ......Thanks


:wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

[email protected] said:


> :wave: :thumbsup:


:wave:


----------



## Trikejustclownin

do you guys sell 26'' parts too ?


----------



## jUsTcLOwNiNg

*Just Clowning*


----------



## D Twist

*www.newyorkbonecollectors.com*


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## lowriderscott

*Re: Your Bike*

Hi,
Any interest in selling?
Thanks,
Scott
[email protected]


----------

